# Does anybody know the history of 1" x 1" computer case badges?



## robroy (Mar 26, 2016)

Fellow FreeBSD Fans,

I really like the John Lasseter Beastie 1" x 1" case badges on this Web site, which DutchDaemon mentioned recently in Thread 55438.

Yet sadly, none of my computers have a spot for this badge, though many of my computers did back in the 1990s.  Some of them even sported BSD badges, in the late '90s at least.

This made me curious about the history of this 1" x 1" badge.  I'm guessing that it existed to allow computer vendors to easily re-brand their IBM PC clones, but maybe it pre-dates PCs.

If anybody happens to know the full story, I'd be curious to hear it.  Thanks!


----------

